# Flashing red error light, Epson 4490



## usr (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a flashing Red error light next to the manual ctrl buttons, there does not appear to be a problem with the mechanical transport, no odd noise on transport, just normal whirring.

I'm wondering can the 4490 system detect a fail lamp and that be the source of the error? I think the lamp is bad and so the warm up cycle cannot complete.

I expect at some point in the warm up cycle the lamp should ignite but there is only partial start at one end, as I often see with a failed room fluorescents, similar?-I don't know.

But my basic question can anyone answer, will a failed bulb produce the flashing red error lamp?

If so then I can move fwd with part info sourced from a solved 4490 thread.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this is about your issue User's Guide
found here User's Guide


----------

